# fasted cardio vs fasted weights



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

Is there a difference between doing fasted cardio and doing fasted weights? Or perhaps doing weights upon waking followed by some cardio, then a PWO shake


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

bonjour?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

cardio aerobic and weight it's isn't it mate so is not the exactly the same.


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

would there be any disadvantage or advantage to do a workout upon waking, maybe have a caffine drink and amino tabs?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i was training like that for while .. didn't help i didn't like it


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

I'd imagine fasted cardio would be better personally, its more aerobic so it'll burn fat cells more, but doing some light / medium weight weights i'd imagine would drain the rest of the glycogen stores.

Mind, my strength before breakfast is like 70% less than after hah.

Everyones different though, see which is better for you?

Fat loss i'd say cardio, maybe add a quick weight (compound exercises) and then cardio


----------



## sgtbrad (Jan 20, 2009)

i have tried fasted weights then 1 hour fasted cardio directly after weights, the cardio is not a problem for me but i find first thing in the morning on an empty stomach i could not put all the effort i would like into the weights.

so the past 8/9 weeks i have been doing fasted cardio when i wake up on my days off 45 mins to an hour, then i eat some oats bananna nuts and whey let it do its magic then go to the gym 2 or 3 hours later. then on the days i work i at least 3 of them i get up early and do fasted cardio 45 mins, these days i have under 80grms carbs.

i have lost 1lb to 1.5lb a week in this time..


----------



## Hamiltons Gym (Feb 10, 2009)

Fasted cardio sounds like an idea but it doesn't work, it'll only encourage muscle loss. I know bodybuilders like to do anything that hurts but don't do it.


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Hamiltons Gym said:


> Fasted cardio sounds like an idea but it doesn't work, it'll only encourage muscle loss. I know bodybuilders like to do anything that hurts but don't do it.


How's this mate?

Surely muscle loss is dependant upon protein intake and appropriate training, if you just do fasted cardio and 0 weights then yea, but fasted cardio alone i dont know how it would burn muscle, as glycogen is primary energy, triglyceride then protein...?


----------

